# Lutron ( Maestro )



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Lutron has the best tech support around. Call them for the answers. A standard maestro does not need a neutral, I believe, but the low voltage electronic dimmers do.

Technical Assistance
1.800.523.9466
24/7


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Ditto to above


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

Try using the Lutron Pico wireless in place of one of the 3 way switches. The replacement switch will hard wire in like the one it replaces. You can then mount a remote wireless switch where you want the new one. It can mount with a plate and will look like a maestro switch but it will run on a battery. I have used them several times and they always worked well.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I think they also have a 3 way with a remote for fiddy bucks.


----------



## Megawatt (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the tips Men ! I did finally get through to their Tech Support, and the Pico unit will work for the additional location. (Battery only) Due to range limits, a master dimmer needs to be installed at the switch closest to the Pico. The other two locations will require companion dimmers. Seems like a simple fix now... Have a great weekend.


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

Just a note, I know the literature says the remote is good to 35' but I have installed two that are working at better than 100' from inside a house to a remote out building. Two separate jobs.


----------

